# Tartan 42



## MGFraser (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

We are looking at a 1981 Tartan 42 (S&S desgin) as a purchase for an extensive Caribbean trip with a possible trip across to the Med.

I wonder if anyone on the list can comment on
this boat for those uses.

Regards,

Malcolm


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I would suggest that you would be better off trying to find a Tartan 41 which had the same hull but with a better ballast ratio and better sail handling gear. The Tartan 42 began life as a Tartan 41 that was ''yachted up''. The Tartan 41 was an early IOR era race boat that was offered in full race and in cruising versions. I raced on both and they were nice boats but a bit hairy down wind. After the 41 became obsolete as a race boat, Tartan tried to stretch the life of the molds and so produced the 42. The 42 took many of the better aspects of the 41 and compromized them for a bit more ''curb appeal''. While these might be boats that could so what you want, it would not be a boat that I would chose, especially when the 41 was a better boat for a lot less money. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## MGFraser (Feb 23, 2001)

I appreciate your reply Jeff. I definitely do want a boat that will be stable & track going downwind.


----------



## joelej (May 29, 2009)

*tartan 42*

Hi. I have oowned the Tartan 42 for ten years and have cruised it extensively fromEastport Maine to as far as Cartegna, colombia and throughout the Carribean. I have found it to be a very seaworthy boat and have had it in weather exceeding 45 knots (unplanned of course). I think that on a value basis it is a hard boat to beat and it has some reasonable creature comforts. I am likely prejudiced as Liberi is for sale and located on the Rio Dulce, Guatemala. If I can help with specific questions, I would be happy to help. Joe.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

joelej said:


> Hi. I have oowned the Tartan 42 for ten years and have cruised it extensively fromEastport Maine to as far as Cartegna, colombia and throughout the Carribean. I have found it to be a very seaworthy boat and have had it in weather exceeding 45 knots (unplanned of course). I think that on a value basis it is a hard boat to beat and it has some reasonable creature comforts. I am likely prejudiced as Liberi is for sale and located on the Rio Dulce, Guatemala. If I can help with specific questions, I would be happy to help. Joe.


I wouldn't get your hopes up too much...that last post was from 2004.


----------



## Tim Goodwin (Aug 11, 2017)

Liberi is for sale again! (I am not the owner, but the listing is what prompted me to do some googling and find this thread.)


----------



## Ravven25 (Sep 10, 2019)

Got the link on where it was posted?


----------



## Tim Goodwin (Aug 11, 2017)

Ravven25 said:


> Got the link on where it was posted?


I can't post links because of my low post count, but you should find a listing by googling 1981 Tartan 42.

Or, look at rocknaks(dot)com.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

It's this one.

https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1981/tartan-42-3554149/


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Considering there were only 34 of them built, it is interesting that there are five of them listed for sale on yachtworld in North America.

https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/category/type/Tartan/42


----------

